# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο από τα λιμάνια του Εύβοικου [Historic photos of Evoikos' ports]

## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a rare postcard of *Marmari*, Evoia
Marmari.jpg

Does anyone recognize the boat on the right?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Nea Styra_ in 1960
Nea Styra 1960.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Here is a rare postcard of *Marmari*, Evoia
> Marmari.jpg
> 
> Does anyone recognize the boat on the right?


Aρόδου το βλέπω και με τις βάρκες κάτω απο τα καπόνια, μήπως είναι κάποια περαστική θαλαμηγός; Η καλή του εξωτερική κατάσταση εκεί με παέι...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aρόδου το βλέπω και με τις βάρκες κάτω απο τα καπόνια, μήπως είναι κάποια περαστική θαλαμηγός; Η καλή του εξωτερική κατάσταση εκεί με παέι...


Good zoom shows a name with two words and a registration in Andros. Any clues?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And here is a view of *Limni* around 1962. Both this and the previous photos are  from Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens
Limne.jpg

----------


## xara

ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ 1960

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Jkfx4a4siF...dysoul+358.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ 1960
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Jkfx4a4siF...dysoul+358.jpg


Very nice Xara. I am trying to figure out if this is a ferry of importance... Eretria-Oropos?

----------


## xara

> Very nice Xara. I am trying to figure out if this is a ferry of importance... Eretria-Oropos?


 Μάλλον το όμορφο αυτό καράβι, έκανε τη γραμμή Ωρωπός-Ερέτρια, γιατί η πορθμειακή αυτή γραμμή αυτή είναι απο τις πιό παλιές, δεδομένου οτι με το τότε υπάρχον οδικό δίκτυο, η πρόσβαση στην Χαλκίδα και την κεντρική Εύβοια, ήταν ολόκληρο ταξίδι.
Κάποιος πιο ενημερωμένος ιστορικά, ίσως μας διαφωτίσει για το όνομα του πλοίου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is a rare postcard of *Marmari*, Evoia
> Marmari.jpg
> 
> Does anyone recognize the boat on the right?


For the solution of this puzzle, please read http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46196

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I will start with a picture of the pier of _Kamena Vourla_ in 1962.


When the War was over, we had very little to do. A visit to _Kamena Vourla_ (here from an ad in _Eleftheria_ of August 12, 1946) was all we could consider

Kammena Vourla 19460812.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eretria in 1990. You can see the famous open ferries that were so helpful in those days

Eretria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is a rare postcard of *Marmari*, Evoia
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31405


And here is _Marmari_ in 1992

Marmari.jpg

_Eretria_ in 1994. And the open ferry is?

Eretria.jpg




> When the War was over, we had very little to do. A visit to _Kamena Vourla_ (here from an ad in _Eleftheria_ of August 12, 1946) was all we could considerΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 36767


Here is _Kamena Vourla_ in 1994

Kamena Vourla.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Some old postcards of *Limne* Euvoias

Limne.jpg

Limne2.jpg

Limne4.jpg

Limni5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Elsewhere, you will find a presentation of a number of passenger ships that were doing the North and South Evoikos routes, from Aliveri to Karystos and Kymi, often with stops (or starts) from Rafina. Many were continuing to the northern Cyclades islands. 

I presented already the steamship _Karystos_ of 130 tons.  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71540

Another Karystos was named *Karystos Togia* and was short-lived although much bigger than the first one! She was built in 1869 and had 845 tons. (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...020#post233020)
_
Kostas_ (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...026#post233026) was a small ship that seemed to have concentrated on the Southern Evoikos routes all the way to Karystos. She belonged to the Togias family and is often confused with _Constantinos Togias_! (see tp://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71543)

But there was another *Constantinos*, a small ship belonging to the well known _Hatziconstantis Bros Line. See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...037#post233037_
A versatile ship active in the 1910s and 1920s, *Constantinos* had 213 tons..
Another small passenger ship of just 182 tons was *Vasiliki* that was built in 1879 and belonged to Togias and then Ritsonis Bros... See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...038#post233038

And then there was _Kafireus_, that served the area in the 1910s and 1920s See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56419

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Eretria_ in the late 1950s

Eretria.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ όμορφη carte-postale από τη συλλογή του _Ευάγγελου Πάλλη._ 
_Μαρμάριον Ευβοίας, 1967._
Η carte-postale προέρχεται από το αρχείο ενός πολύ καλού φίλου ραφηνιώτη.

Το Μαρμάρι χιονισμένο και το πλοίο αραγμένο στη θέση που σε δυο χρόνια θα έδενε το "Πόρτο Λάφια".

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο NikoP και, βέβαια στον Leo, τον Rocinante, τον polyka, τον frost, τον vinman και τον συριανό φίλο από τη γειτονική Μάκρη.

Μαρμάρι Ευβοίας.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Μια πολύ όμορφη carte-postale από τη συλλογή του _Ευάγγελου Πάλλη._ 
> _Μαρμάριον Ευβοίας, 1967._
> Η carte-postale προέρχεται από το αρχείο ενός πολύ καλού φίλου ραφηνιώτη.
> 
> Το Μαρμάρι χιονισμένο και το πλοίο αραγμένο στη θέση που σε δυο χρόνια θα έδενε το "Πόρτο Λάφια".
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο NikoP και, βέβαια στον Leo, τον Rocinante, τον polyka, τον frost, τον vinman και τον συριανό φίλο από τη γειτονική Μάκρη.
> 
> Μαρμάρι Ευβοίας.jpg


Πανέμορφη και σπάνια Αντώνη!
Να'σαι καλά... :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πλοίο πρέπει να είναι το *"Ιωάννης Μ".*
Αν μεγεθύνουμε την αρχική φωτογραφία, φαίνεται ένα όνομα και ένα γράμμα.

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη

----------


## Rocinante

Απιθανη Αντωνη, ομορφοτερη απ οτι περιμενα.
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια πολύ όμορφη carte-postale από τη συλλογή του _Ευάγγελου Πάλλη._ 
> _Μαρμάριον Ευβοίας, 1967._
> *..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................*
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο NikoP και, βέβαια στον Leo, τον Rocinante, τον polyka, τον frost, τον vinman και τον συριανό φίλο από τη γειτονική Μάκρη.
> 
> Μαρμάρι Ευβοίας.jpg


Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία.
Εκείνο που με στεναχωρεί σε τέτοιες φωτογραφίες είναι ότι χάνεται ανεπίστρεπτη η ομορφιά που απεικονίζουν

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε και συνονόματε Αντώνη,  έχεις ξαναγράψει κάτι παρόμοιο και για την Αιδηψό και συμφωνώ μαζί σου:

_Πώς καταφέραμε να αλλοιώσουμε τόσο όμορφα μέρη;
Πώς χάθηκε για πάντα τόση ομορφιά;_
Μπορεί το Μαρμάρι να μην έχει αλοιωθεί ακόμα τόσο πολύ, αλλά η Αιδηψός, η Ραφήνα, η Ελευσίνα, η Σαλαμίνα, η Πάρος, η Μύκονος και τόσα άλλα μέρη μοιάζουν πραγματικά αγνώριστα.

Δεν είναι μόνο τα παλιά πλοία που αγαπάμε.
Είναι τα παλιά εκείνα τοπία που δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσουμε ποτέ.
Μοιάζει, πια, με μια _τοπιογραφία τηυς μνήμης._

Υπάρχει, πλέον, διαθέσιμη μια μεγάλη συλλογή από παλιές carte-postales που δεν έχουμε ακόμα ανεβασει και θα ανεβάσουμε τις αμέσως επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φίλε και συνονόματε Αντώνη,  έχεις ξαναγράψει κάτι παρόμοιο και για την Αιδηψό και συμφωνώ μαζί σου:
> 
> _Πώς καταφέραμε να αλλοιώσουμε τόσο όμορφα μέρη;
> Πώς χάθηκε για πάντα τόση ομορφιά;_
> Μπορεί το Μαρμάρι να μην έχει αλοιωθεί ακόμα τόσο πολύ, αλλά η Αιδηψός, η Ραφήνα, η Ελευσίνα, η Σαλαμίνα, η Πάρος, η Μύκονος και τόσα άλλα μέρη μοιάζουν πραγματικά αγνώριστα.
> 
> Δεν είναι μόνο τα παλιά πλοία που αγαπάμε.
> Είναι τα παλιά εκείνα τοπία που δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσουμε ποτέ.
> Μοιάζει, πια, με μια _τοπιογραφία τηυς μνήμης._
> ...


Eτσι ακριβως ειναι φιλε Αντωνη...
Και να μην ξεχναμε ποτε οτι η νοσταλγια ειναι η συνεισφορα των αποδημητικων πουλιων στην παγκοσμια ιστορια του συναισθηματος....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Some old postcards of *Limne* Euvoias.  No 3
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49638



Λιμνη το 1931. Φωτογραφια του ερασιτεχνου Γ. Βαφιαδακη


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Limnh 1931 Vafiadakis.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο ορμος της Αυλιδος την δεκαετια του 1960...  Το κακο ειχε αρχισει ηδη


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Aulis 1960s.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου απο το 1964 δειχνουν ενα μικρο πλοιο, μαλλον μικρο γιωτ, καπου στην Ευβοια..

Euvoia 1960s Papademos.JPG

Euvoia 19602.JPG

Αγνωστη αποβαθρα καπου στην Ευβοια το 1960−65.  Ποιο μερος ειναι;

EUvoia.JPG

Γαληνη στον Ευβοικο...  1960

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Euvoikos.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στον Βορειο Ευβοικο, αλλες εποχες... Γυρω στα 1963 δυο φερρυ μπωτ κανουν τα δρομολογια Αρκιτσας−Αιδηψου−Αρκιτσας. Αριστερα το *Αικατερινη* και μαζι μας το *Αλινα*...  Το ιδιωτικο που μεταφερεται μου θυμιζει την πρωταγωνιστρια της κλασσικης γαλλικης ταινιας  _La belle americaine_ (1961)...

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Ferries Euvoia.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μαρμαρι το 1933. Απο τον ερασιτεχνη φωτογραφο Γιωργο Βαφιαδακη


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Marmari 1933 Vafiadakis.JPGMarmari 1933.JPG

----------


## ragousis

> _Eretria_ in 1994. And the open ferry is?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42384


πρεπει να ειναι το Αρης.....

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

[QUOTE=Nicholas Peppas;369791]Αγνωστη αποβαθρα καπου στην Ευβοια το 1960−65. Ποιο μερος ειναι;

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php

*Πρόκειται σίγουρα για την Λίμνη Ευβοίας*.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

[QUOTE=YANNIS AFRATEOS;395917]


> Αγνωστη αποβαθρα καπου στην Ευβοια το 1960−65. Ποιο μερος ειναι;
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php
> 
> *Πρόκειται σίγουρα για την Λίμνη Ευβοίας*.


Ναι είναι σίγουρα η Λίμνη Ευβοίας. Η αποβάθρα αυτή υπάρχει ακόμα. Η δε θαλαμηγός πρέπει να είναι αγκυροβολημένη κάτω από τα σπίτια του κτήματος Νόελ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγιος Γεωργιος Λιχαδας γυρω στο 1968    

Ag Georgios Lihados.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καμενα Βουρλα στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960. Αληθεια που να πηγαινε αυτο το βαπορακι;

Απο την Νεα Εικονογραφημενη Γεωγραφια Ατλας της Ελλαδος του Λεωνιδα Κουβαρη, Εκδοτικος Οικος Αφοι Σπυροπουλοι και Κ. Κουμουνδουρεας, Αθηναι, 1964


KV.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Καμενα Βουρλα στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960. Αληθεια που να πηγαινε αυτο το βαπορακι;
> 
> Απο την Νεα Εικονογραφημενη Γεωγραφια Ατλας της Ελλαδος του Λεωνιδα Κουβαρη, Εκδοτικος Οικος Αφοι Σπυροπουλοι και Κ. Κουμουνδουρεας, Αθηναι, 1964
> 
> 
> KV.jpg


 
Το βαποράκι αυτό Νίκο μάλλον ήταν ο ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ. Ένα τουριστικό πλοιάριο που έκανε , αν δε κάνω λάθος , Αιδηψό - Γιάλτρα - Καμένα Βούρλα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το βαποράκι αυτό Νίκο μάλλον ήταν ο ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ. Ένα τουριστικό πλοιάριο που έκανε , αν δε κάνω λάθος , Αιδηψό - Γιάλτρα - Καμένα Βούρλα.


Ευχαριστω. Καπου εχω μια φωτογραφια του ιδιου στην Γιαλτρα και θα την ανεβασω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο Μαρμαρι της Ευβοιας, το Μοσχανθη και το Ανδρος ( :Wink: .

Μαρμαρι.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο Μαρμαρι της Ευβοιας, το Μοσχανθη και το Ανδρος (.
> 
> Μαρμαρι.jpg


Όπως έχουμε ξαναγράψει εδώ, δεν είναι το ΆΝΔΡΟΣ αλλά το ELPETAL.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όπως έχουμε ξαναγράψει εδώ, δεν είναι το ΆΝΔΡΟΣ αλλά το ELPETAL.


Φυσικα το ξεχασα....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _Eretria_ in the late 1950s
> 
> Eretria.jpg


Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό προσπαθούσα να αναγνωρίσω την παντόφλα στην παραπάνω φωτό. Η τοποθεσία είναι πράγματι η Ερέτρια, και παρ' όλο που μου φαινόταν εντελώς απίθανο να υπήρχε στα _τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50_ παντόφλα με καταστρώματα σε τρία επίπεδα, αναζητούσα την λύση του ...προβλήματος σε κάποιο πρώην αποβατικό του πολέμου (μετασκευασθέν οπωσδήποτε).

Η αναγνώριση έγινε μόλις σήμερα (με την βοήθεια δύο καλών φίλων). Η απεικονιζόμενη παντόφλα είναι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_, και οπωσδήποτε η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί _μετά το 1966_, χρονιά κατά την οποία κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο group του facebook *"Η Λαυρεωτική στα παλιά τα Χρόνια"* έχουν ανέβει διάφορες ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου.

Εδώ βλέπουμε μια φωτογραφία του 1917 (αρχείου Η.Κονοφάγου) με λεζάντα που κάνει λόγο για ξένα ατμόπλοια. Το λιμάνι αποτελούσε κάποτε το πρώτο σταθμό των πλοίων που έκαναν το δρομολόγιο του Ευβοϊκού με ρότα προς τη Χαλκίδα, όπως έχουμε δει και εδώ. Αποτελούσε επίσης βάση για τα μικρά πλοία της εταιρείας των Μεταλλείων (όπως το ΑΝΝΕΤΑ που έχει αναφερθεί εδώ). 
lavrio 17-2-17 ilias konofagos archive.jpg

Και μια εικόνα του 1914 (αρχείο ΕΛΙΑ) με τη γαλλική "σκάλα" και ένα φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο να φορτώνει μετάλλευμα.
1914 elia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου πριν ένα+ αιώνα σε δυο λήψεις. Αριστερά εκτός από το φορτηγό διακρίνεται στην αριστερή άκρη και ένα άσπρο ατμόπλοιο με χαρακτηριστικά θαλαμηγού. Στη δεξιά φωτογραφία φαίνεται και ένα μικρό ατμόπλοιο στη μέση.

23622222_775339785986325_5336207245029935571_n.jpg FB_IMG_15152312506106179.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το λιμανάκι του Πόρτο Ράφτη το 1948, που έχουν "ανέβει" στο ebay. Στην πρώτη, αυτό φαίνεται στην προβλήτα μου μοιάζει για Fairmile, πιθανότατα του Π.Ν.

porto rafti 1948.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στο ebay φωτογραφια απο παντοφλες στην Ερετρια αναγνωριζουμε καποιες?

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-EUBOE...oAAOSwdbZa6Wq0

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON την έχουμε παραθέσει την συγκεκριμμένη φωτό και έχουμε κάνει και την αναγνώριση.




> Άλλη μία φωτογραφία από το _ebay_, επίσης από τον _Μάιο 1973_, και πιθανότατα τραβηγμένη την ίδια ημέρα επάνω από το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ αν δεχθούμε ότι είναι η πρώτη στην σειρά των τριών φωτό. _Αναχώρηση από την Ερέτρια και στο λιμάνι της διακρίνουμε έξι παντόφλες δεμένες_. Από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά : _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ, ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Β, ΙΑΣΩΝ, ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Β, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ_, ενώ το τελευταίο δεξιά (μόνο πλώρη) πρέπει να είναι το _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ_.
> 
> Μία πολύ μικρή επιφύλαξη, ως προς το αν τα αδελφά (σχεδόν πανομοιότυπα) _ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Β_ και _ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ Β_ τα αναφέρω με την σωστή σειρά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εξαιρετικα ευχαριστω!_

----------


## Ellinis

Mια μακρινή πόζα από το λιμανάκι του Αλιβεριου όπου φαίνεται δεμένη και μια "παντόφλα" πολεμικών καταβολών...

aliveri.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σπουδαία και μοναδική φωτογραφία Άρη. Το πλοίο βέβαια είναι το θρυλικό πλέον _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_  που όπως έχουμε αναφέρει στο θέμα του, είχε ξεκινήσει την "καριέρα" του  στην χώρα μας τουλάχιστον ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ το _1953_ στην γραμμή _Καλάμου -  Αλιβερίου_.




> Πολύ σημαντικό το ότι μάθαμε κάτι για το παρελθόν του _ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ_, που αφορά την περίοδο πριν την μετασκευή του και την πρώτη του δρομολόγηση το 1953 στη γραμμή Καλάμου - Αλιβερίου.


Αν σου είναι εύκολο, καλό θα είναι να παραθέσεις την ανεκτίμητη αυτή φωτογραφία και στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## basi

Αγιοι Απόστολοι-Αλιβέρι  Μακάρι να υπήρχε και σήμερα η γραμμή ...

----------

